# Where can I find this?



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm looking to buy an African Dwarf Frog but I can't find them in local stores. Is there a place online where I can order them? I found one site but I am rather unsure of it. Its this link here

http://www.pet-frog.com/dwarf-frogs-for-sale.html

I reaaaallly want one. Perhaps someone is selling on here??????


----------



## AquaScaper6 (Oct 16, 2013)

i wouldnt get one if it is being put in w/ a betta, the frog will get bored and destroy your fish


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

AquaScaper6 said:


> i wouldnt get one if it is being put in w/ a betta, the frog will get bored and destroy your fish


not always sometimes its the other way around or they just will live peacefully together 

check in the classified section and ask maybe someone will be selling a couple


----------



## leejohn02 (Sep 5, 2013)

I would get more than 1 frog I current have 3 adf in with a beta and everyone gets on fine, the frogs cn be a tad tricky to feed though because there pretty much blind


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey guys! I wanted to know if anyone knew about the site? I don't want to send money to people that are only scamming. I sent an email asking if the frogs were still available. They replied and said they were. But, I'm still unsure :/


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my god, please do not buy from that website... If you want a ADF, look for a REPUTABLE breeder, or get one from a local pet store. 

And PLEASE read the thread in my sig for proper information about the care and housing of ADFs.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

ok thanks.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

no problem


----------



## AquaScaper6 (Oct 16, 2013)

hey guys, i have a personal friend in the fish buisness who has a shop nearish by where i am...any ways i just remembered i was wanting one a years or so ago and he told me they would be hard for him to get a hold of(and this is a guy who has gotten me ram cichlids...which took a few weeks to find) because they were being "accused of salmonela"...he doesnt think so, but that may be why they are hard to find


----------



## leejohn02 (Sep 5, 2013)

All of my lfs have them and I have 3 close by


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I found out that my local petsmart has them but I can't because atm I live with my mother and she has a fear of frogs :/ BUT, I have been setting up a tank for neons and guppies. I got neons about a week ago and then got 3 guppies. I want to buy more guppies. Does anyone sale them on here? Or maybe just wants to re-home. I'll pay shipping.


----------



## AquaScaper6 (Oct 16, 2013)

not at the moment, i havnt raised guppies in a while, i have some 3/8 inch molly babies. mother was a pure black sailfin and the dad was a georgous black dalmation lyretail sailfin. babies are looking like father, sarting to get sailfin, but no trace of lyretail.


----------

